# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Rita Ora

## Albo

*Rita Ora vizitë në ambasadën shqiptare: Mburruni si unë për kombësinë*

LONDER- Ylli botëror i pop muzikës, Rita Ora, në ambasadën e Republikës së Shqipërisë në Londër, është nderuar me dy dhurata të dërguara nga kryeministri i Shqipërisë, Sali Berisha. 



Kurrë mos harroni prej nga jeni. Duhet të mburreni që jeni shqiptarë, si unë, tha Rita Ora. I ngarkuari me punë në ambasadën e Shqipërisë, Mal Berisha, ia ka dorëzuar Rita Orës një xhubletë 100 vjeçare dhe një koleksion të rrallë të monedhave shqiptare të shtypura enkas për 100 vjetorin e pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, të cilat u jepen personaliteteve të mëdha që kanë kontribuar në dobi të çështjes kombëtare.

Mal Berisha deklaroi se xhubleta një shekullore, e cila është bartur nga gratë e malësisë së Shqipërisë veriore, ka një domethënie të madhe. Kjo xhubletë është përdorur nga fotografi i njohur Marubi me të cilën ai ka bërë një numër të madh të fotografive ku shihen gratë shqiptare në te.

Me këtë rast, i ngarkuari me punë i Ambasadë së Shqipërisë, Mal Berisha, dhe i ngarkuari me punë në Ambasadën e Kosovës, Lirim Grajqevci, theksuan se kontributi i Rita Orës është i madh dhe ajo është ambasadorja më e denjë që sot në botë paraqet kulturën shqiptare.

E gëzuar për këtë respekt, Rita Ora theksoi se ndjehet shumë e lumtur si asnjë herë më parë. Rita Ora për Telegrafin ka deklaruar: Këto dhurata më bëjnë të ndjehem aq e gëzuar, sikur të isha kurorëzuar për mbretëreshë. Asnjëherë nuk kam qenë më e lumtur. Me plotë dëshirë do të vazhdoj që gjatë karrierës sime të vazhdoj në drejtim të promovimit të vlerave shqiptare.

Fjalimi i shkurtër i saj zbuloi edhe emocionet e këtij ylli. Gati tërë kohën fjalët e saja shoqëroheshin me lot gëzimi.

Të pranishmit në Ambasadën e Shqipërisë, që ishin mbledhur për këtë rast, Rita Ora i falënderoi për respektin që po tregojnë për te shqiptarët në Britani të Madh edhe kudo në botë.

Duke parë të rinjtë dhe fëmijët shqiptarë që gjenden aty pranë, Rita Ora për Telegrafin tha: Kurrë mos harroni prej nga jeni. Duhet të mburreni që jeni shqiptarë si unë.

(m.a/koha/BalkanWeb)

----------

